# Breeder recommendation in Houston or Texas?



## oxonian (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello friends,

I hope you are doing well and enjoying the long weekend.

I am located in the Houston, TX area. 

I was wondering what are the current recommended breeders in this area, or even within a couple of hours drive?

I am looking for 1-2 German Shepherd pups for my home on a small acreage property.

I appreciate your help.

Thank you,
Oxonian


----------



## fireflii (Jun 5, 2013)

Someone asked something similar here if you want to check that thread (also near Houston area). There's also this thread.


----------



## dominikos (Sep 15, 2016)

*a few options but no opinion*

I'm in the same boat, Houston based. This is as far as I got.
So far:

we visited Heidelberg. We liked place, played with a older puppies. It made us wonder why they have so many 6 months old puppies still sitting there. But they breed their own dogs.
spoke with Cindy from Elite German Shepherds. She has some nice pups, looks like all she has are german imports. I cannot find much information on her and her kennel and the prices are at the high end of what I would even consider paying but perhaps acceptable for 'pink slip' dogs
started looking at Rallhaus, so not much opinion/experience yet but they have good reviews on this forum. However, they only import their dogs from what I gathered.
Any thoughts on the above breeders would be appreciated. Also, since I'm new to german shepherds (had newfie before but Texas is too tough for them), I'm still trying to get my head around concept of breeder that imports their puppies. 

Thanks,
- Dominik


----------



## DanoDano (Oct 17, 2016)

I personally would pass on Heidelberg. I owned a wonderful dog from this kennel but unfortunately he had some
health issues and communications with the owners ceased when I attempted to get information.


----------

